# Best liver protectant?



## Pirate! (Jul 5, 2004)

What are the best products to protect your liver during a M1T cycle. Milk Thistle? R-Ala? N-Acetyl-Cysteine? Any thoughts on Bulk Nutrition's Pro Liver?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 5, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> What are the best products to protect your liver during a M1T cycle. Milk Thistle? R-Ala? N-Acetyl-Cysteine? Any thoughts on Bulk Nutrition's Pro Liver?


Either Milk Thistle, Silly Marin, and the Pro Liver are good for Liver protectant AFTER your cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 5, 2004)

So, I don't take them anything for the liver DURING the cycle (1 month)?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 5, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So, I don't take them anything for the liver DURING the cycle (1 month)?


That is what I've been told and have read. But some people swear by taking it while on cycle. I know there is one company (I think it is Legal Gear) that sells M1T with liver protectant in their M1T. Basically I would save it for post. Its all really up to you though.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 7, 2004)

Has anyone else read any more on this?  I am getting ready to start my 2nd M1T cycle after finishing my PCT and taking one week more of no PH.  Want to know how people use it:  As a liver protector during a cycle, or a liver "cleanser" after a cycle: or completely after PCT also????


----------



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

I am taking M1T now.  

I used the Milk Thist. before and am using after cycle. I heard it puts more stress on the liver if taken while taking M1T.


----------



## redspy (Aug 7, 2004)

Pirate, check out SAM-e (s-adenosylmethionine).  It's a great supplement for joints, liver health and even mood enhancement.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 9, 2004)

Have mostly read to take it during, when the most stress is being put on liver, not after, particularly with the short life of M1t.  Only makes sense to take it during now that I have done a little research.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate, check out SAM-e (s-adenosylmethionine).  It's a great supplement for joints, liver health and even mood enhancement.


 Yeah, I have heard of SAM-e, but I don't know much about it. This thread is 5 weeks old. I invested in Proliver from bn.com.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

so what would be the best thing to take for Trenadrol.... milk thistle during, or "liver formula" after


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

i heard it was best to take it after your cycle with your PCT, but then i also heard you should take it after your PCT and not during, i really dont know what ones correct, any advice?


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 29, 2007)

Thermolife has a Liver protection product that should be fine to use ON and AFTER a cycle.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks, do you know the name of it


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

is it called "livre longer"


----------

